# 일단뭐라도가져와 야하갰다



## eggsarepurple

Need help in explaining this:

A: 일단 뭐라도 가져와야 하갰다. (I need to bring something out?)
B: 그런데 어떻게 CSI에 관심이 생긴거야? (By the way, how did you gain interest in CSI?) 

What is "일단" and "뭐라도"? What does "생긴" mean, and why is it conjugated with "관심"?


----------



## kenjoluma

I don't understand what you're asking for. Are you asking for the _dictionary-term_?


----------



## eggsarepurple

The break down of the 2 sentences and explaining why it's conjugated that way. The first sentence doesn't make any sense to me.


----------



## Warp3

I'll tackle the only one with which I feel I have a decent grasp (question B).

생기다 = to appear, to happen, to occur, to come into being
관심 = interest, concern, attention (the ~이 is a subject marker)
{verb stem}+(으)ㄴ 거+이다 = past tense conjugation ((이)야 is the conjugated casual speech form of 이다)

Thus:
어떻게 관심이 생긴 거야? = How did [your] interest come into being?


----------



## 경상남도로 오이소

It makes perfect sense.

The first sentense means, "I should go and get something first."


----------

